# ¿Puedo sacar sonido a traves de USB?



## maildr (Dic 15, 2008)

Quisiera sacar el sonido del PC para conectarlo a un amplificador. El amplificador tiene entradas tipo RCA ¿seria posible obtener el sonido del pc mediante la salida USB para poder amplificarlo despues? Si eso fuera posible ¿existe algun tipo de conector o adaptador con los terminales adecuados para hacer esto?. Gracias


----------



## conor (Dic 15, 2008)

Trabajo en una tienda y no conozco ese tipo de adaptador, aunque no te puedo decir con seguirdad que no exista. De todas formas es una cosa un poco rara. Lo que sí que hay son altavoces USB, con lo cual sí que es posible sacar el sonido por USB (aunque estos suelen ser de mala calidad) respecto a los que salen por la conexión de Jack.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2008)

Existe... Se llama Placa (Tarjeta) de Sonido USB.
Hay montones, desde unas que parecen un PenDrive hasta modelos mucho más completos y caros. Generalmente la salida es por un (mini) Jack estéreo, así que con un cable y unas fichas hacés el adaptador.

Saludos


----------

